# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Formating to show square meters ie m2

## Ska

I would like to be able to format in excel the square meters symbol ,which is
m with a small 2 just above, is this possible please ?

Many thanks

----------


## Jason Morin

Select your range, press Ctrl + 1, go to the Number tab,=20
press Custom and enter:

General" m=B2"

To enter the 2 hold down the ALT key and type "0178" (no=20
quotes) on your numeric keypad.

HTH
Jason
Atlanta, GA

>-----Original Message-----
>I would like to be able to format in excel the square=20
meters symbol ,which is=20
>m with a small 2 just above, is this possible please ?
>
>Many thanks
>.
>

----------


## RagDyeR

You could enter m2 in a cell, and then select the "2" in the formula bar,
Right click in the selection and choose "Format Cells".
Then click in "SuperScript", then <OK>.
--

HTH,

RD
==============================================
Please keep all correspondence within the Group, so all may benefit!
==============================================

"Ska" <Ska@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:D013FD09-B1E7-49FF-A35F-3829C2C7BCD1@microsoft.com...
I would like to be able to format in excel the square meters symbol ,which
is
m with a small 2 just above, is this possible please ?

Many thanks

----------


## Ska

Great answer many thanks.

"RagDyeR" wrote:

> You could enter m2 in a cell, and then select the "2" in the formula bar,
> Right click in the selection and choose "Format Cells".
> Then click in "SuperScript", then <OK>.
> --
>
> HTH,
>
> RD
> ==============================================
> Please keep all correspondence within the Group, so all may benefit!
> ==============================================
>
> "Ska" <Ska@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:D013FD09-B1E7-49FF-A35F-3829C2C7BCD1@microsoft.com...
> I would like to be able to format in excel the square meters symbol ,which
> is
> m with a small 2 just above, is this possible please ?
>
> Many thanks
>
>
>

----------


## Ska

Excellent answer, many thanks!!

"Jason Morin" wrote:

> Select your range, press Ctrl + 1, go to the Number tab,
> press Custom and enter:
>
> General" mÃÂ²"
>
> To enter the 2 hold down the ALT key and type "0178" (no
> quotes) on your numeric keypad.
>
> HTH
> Jason
> Atlanta, GA
>
> >-----Original Message-----
> >I would like to be able to format in excel the square
> meters symbol ,which is
> >m with a small 2 just above, is this possible please ?
> >
> >Many thanks
> >.
> >
>

----------


## Gord Dibben

To save all that typing try this macro.

Sub sq_Meters()
Selection.NumberFormat = "0"" m" & Chr(178) & """"
'0179 for cubic meters
End Sub


Gord Dibben Excel MVP

On Tue, 15 Feb 2005 05:27:04 -0800, Ska <Ska@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote:

>Great answer many thanks.
>
>"RagDyeR" wrote:
>
>> You could enter m2 in a cell, and then select the "2" in the formula bar,
>> Right click in the selection and choose "Format Cells".
>> Then click in "SuperScript", then <OK>.
>> --
>>
>> HTH,
>>
>> RD
>> ==============================================
>> Please keep all correspondence within the Group, so all may benefit!
>> ==============================================
>>
>> "Ska" <Ska@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
>> news:D013FD09-B1E7-49FF-A35F-3829C2C7BCD1@microsoft.com...
>> I would like to be able to format in excel the square meters symbol ,which
>> is
>> m with a small 2 just above, is this possible please ?
>>
>> Many thanks
>>
>>
>>

----------

